# Almost five year old V Peeing in the house



## Danielle (Dec 19, 2016)

Maddy is our almost five year old lovable energetic I think, typical Vizsla. She is pretty well trained (not perfect of course) and has been house trained for years! She's had free range of our house when we aren't home for a couple years as well. Minus securing trash cans, she basically leaves well enough alone! She isn't allowed on our furniture (except special treats!!) and sleeps in blankets on the floor, not in any of our beds....some tell me this is a Vizsla rarity!!

Anyway, about 8months-one year ago, she started peeing in the house. Randomly, at first. It might have happened once, then not again for two months. Odd. 
(my husband thinks this was around the time I stopped running with her....I would usually try to take her for a couple miles once or twice a week. I stopped b/c of an injury and changed my exercise routine.....)
It started to increase a bit I guess, maybe about four months ago. Kids went back to school (a sad time for every family dog, I bet) and I changed my work hours. I used to work 1-2 evenings during the M-F week, but changed to working during the day. I'm still in/out of the house the other days, as I was before. 
We made a plan to make a walking schedule (me, my husband, son age 13 and daughter 11) over the course of the week. I still walk her 2-3days of the week, my husband takes her for a 2mile run while he runs or mountain bikes once on the weekends and the kids each take her one day a week after school. Walks are 15-45 minutes each and they are of leash, as she was well trained with a training collar and she gets better/more exercise off leash. 
The peeing continued to increase in frequency. We tried closing off the bedroom doors, since those were her spots of choice. Did I mention we have carpet..... 

At first (almost a year ago), I admittedly scolded her about it. 
Then I began to think she was doing it for attention, even if it was negative attention. So for a couple months when it happened I just cleaned up and didn't even look at her. 
Then, I went back to being just mad about it.....and, she's been returned to being left in her crate (not that she doesn't like her crate, but you can see on her face she is disappointed at the idea) every time she's left alone. 
First it was when were not home, but more recently even when someone is home. (I don't think it has happened when I have been home, but I can't be certain) 


I started thinking maybe there is something medically wrong.....but I imagined spending hundreds in tests for the Vet to say 'we can't find anything'.... She is otherwise, healthy....and the peeing happens in the same 5-6 general places. I'm convinced she knows what she's doing. 
My impression is it is soley behavioral. She's mad/annoyed at ME and this is how she's letting us know. We CANNOT commit to sending her to day care every day, financially and just the convenience/location. She is getting exercise, much more than many dogs I know.....is it still not enough?
We also began talking about getting a second dog (GSP, likely...similar breed/temperament/activity level) for her companionship....but part of me thinks she'd be a jealous girl. I've obviously taking that idea off the table, since this is just getting worse. 
Recently, over the last three weeks, so had a sleepover at two different friends houses....she's quite familiar with their dogs, and their homes. She even peed once at both houses!!!! While they were home!!! UGH!!!!

Is this separation anxiety? She's pretty obsessed with her momma! 

I'd love to hear your thoughts, input, ideas, suggestions. 

Thank you in advance.

Desperate Vizsla Momma.....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would want to rule out uti or incontinence. Both can be fixed with medication. Neither are costly to diagnose, and a whole lot cheaper than replacing carpet.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I'd take her to the vet, too. If it is a UTI or incontinence, those are easy problems to address and not that expensive (as TexasRed already mentioned). 

I do wonder if your girl is getting enough exercise, though. My Vizsla is fairly lazy, for a Vizsla. Most Vizslas I know can do much longer hikes than mine (we're limited to about 6 miles) and they tend to run the whole time, unlike my V who ambles along sedately, but she still needs a lot of attention and more exercise than the average dog would. She generally gets a 45 min - 1 hour walk in the morning before work, then a trip to the dog park or a hike in the afternoon. Sometimes she just accompanies me on errands (I live in SoCal and it's pretty dog friendly so I can take her to a lot of places). They can be low-key, but she really needs two outings or she gets antsy. On the weekends, I usually do a 4-6 mile hike with her and that's generally enough to tire her out for the entire day, although I'll also do training with her throughout the day and that tires her out, too. 

Have you considered doggie day care once or twice a week? Right now, someone's home with Mia most days. But if our work schedules change, my plan is to use the day care on Mondays and Wednesdays. It is expensive, and it would be tough for me to do it every day. Knowing my dog, she'd be tired out Tuesday and Thursday, too, though, so this would work for me. Playing with other dogs for just an hour tires Mia out, so a full day at day care would likely mitigate the need for two outings the next day. 

Perhaps starting a training program would also be helpful? I know you said she's fairly well-trained. This would be more to give your dog mental stimulation and exercise. Teach her how to weave through your legs or jump through a hoop. Mental exercise really tires them out, and if the issue is a lack of exercise this could help. 

One more thing. The only times Mia picks things up she shouldn't are the times when she's trying to get my attention. So if I'm getting ready for work and she needs something (maybe I didn't feed her yet, or she needs more play time since i didn't do enough of a walk or something), she might pick up my pillow and drag it across the room. The second I pay attention to her, she stops. So maybe this is your V's way of letting you know she needs something she isn't getting and that's why she does it even when you're home.


----------

